# Tool Talk > Machines >  Early 1900s apple paring machine - video

## Jon

Early 1900s apple paring machine. 0:56 video:





Previously:

Apple coring/peeling lathe worker - GIF
1871 apple peeler and slicer - GIF
Apple marking machine - GIF
Antique Russian apple peeler - GIF
Apple sorting and washing machine - GIF
1800s apple peeler/corer tool in action - GIF
Apple harvesting machine

----------

blkadder (Aug 6, 2022),

carloski (Aug 6, 2022),

mr mikey (Aug 6, 2022)

----------


## blkadder

Love those machines that are huge, and only do a single thing.

----------


## Haroun

I worked at a bakery in Jersey in high school that was famous for apple pies & cider. They had a 2 station machine like that, about the same vintage I'd say. How I never saw anyone l get their hand peeled I have no idea. That thing was an industrial accident waiting to happen. At thanksgiving time it ran about 12 hours a day to keep up with the bakers making pies.

----------


## Hoosiersmoker

I like my simple, counter mounted, manual apple corer / peeler / slicer. It's not nearly as beautiful but just as fast and much safer!

----------

